# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  O νέος μου φιλαράκος

## DimitrisPas13

Χθες γνώρισα τον 1.5 μηνών άντρακλα....αλλά δεν ξέρω τι όνομα να του δώσω...πείτε μου ονόματα... [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφος να σου ζησει...
Simba!!!

----------


## kirkal

ωραίος ο άντρακλας  να τον χαίρεσαι...ονόματα Cookie ή Οscar  ?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστώ...πείτε μου ονόματα και θα κάνω κλήρωση και θα σας πω το νέο του όνομα

----------


## kaveiros

Ειναι σιγουρα αντρακλας? Αν και δεν ειμαι στο pc , στην οθονη που βλεπω τωρα τα χρωματα φαινονται πολυ ξεθωριασμενα και το κεφαλι γκρι κυριως. Μηπως ειναι κοπελαρα? :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ναι...και ο φίλος μου που έχει 5 ζευγάρια μου το είπε...και ένας συγγενής μου το είπε συν στο πετ σοπ που το πήγα γιατί είναι και οικογενειακός φίλος...!!!!έχεις αμφιβολίες;

----------


## cypand

σαν να και δεν έχει ουρά.. έτσι μου φάνηκε...

----------


## akoylini

μια φωτογραφια ολοκληρο το πουλακι?βλεπω δεν εχει ουρα?
σχετικα με το φυλλο ειναι νωρις ακομα να κρινεις  μιας και ολα τα normal grey μοιαζουν με θυλικα.μετα τους 5  μηνες οταν αλλαξει πτερωμα θα δεις.
αυτο που μας νοιαζει τωρα ειναι γιατι δεν εχει ουριτσα η εχει και μας μπερδευει η φωτο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μου το έδωσαν χωρίς...δεν ξέρω αν είχε και την κόψανε...!!!!!

----------


## akoylini

για μαθε γιατι δεν εχει ουρα,αν το πηρες απο petshop το σιγουρο ειναι να σου πουν πως οκ δεν πειραζει.φυσικα εσυ θα πεις αν σου ελειπε μεγαλε εσενα το ενα ματι παλι δεν θα πειραζε?
οσο σημαντικα ειναι τα φτερα τους αλλο τοσο και η ουρα του.αυτο και μονο αρκει για να ειναι φοβισμενο και να δαγκωνει να μην θελει να ερχεσε πανω σου κτλπ.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

και να μου πουν ότι του την κόψανε τι θα κερδίσω;;;....ξέρω ότι είναι κακό για τους παπαγάλους να τους κόβουν τα φτερά και ότι είναι σαν να μας κόβουν εμάς τα πόδια...αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι...;;;θα ξαναβγεί;;;

----------


## akoylini

απο petshop το πηρες κ ποσο?

----------


## mariakappa

πρεπει να το ταισεις εσυ?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Άκη το πήρα από πετ σοπ 80ε και Μαρία τρώει μόνο του!!!!θα ξαναφυτρώσει ουρά;

----------


## moutro

1,5 μηνων και τρώει μόνο του???? 80 ευρω ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή άγριο??? Ήταν με άλλα πουλάκια ή σε πολύ μικρό κλουβί? Μήπως ήταν ταλαιπωρημένη πολύ η ουρά και την έκοψαν για ασιθητικούς λόγους πώλησης????

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ναι τον βλέπω που τρώει τους σπόρους και πίνει νερό...δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να τον πιάσω για να μην τον τρομάξω καθώς είναι σε καινούριο ώρο και έχει στρεσσαριστεί αλλά όταν πλησιάζω το κλουβί δεντρομάζει κάθετε και με κοιτάει...θα ρωτήσω για την ουρά...ήταν μαζί με άλλα 2 πουλιά(αδερφάκια του) και σε μεγάλο κλουβί(ζευγαρώστρα)...'οτι και ναναι θα ξαναμεγαλώσει η ουρά του;

----------


## moutro

Στην πτερόρροια ναι θα ξαναφυτρώσει, αλλά πιθανότατα θα σου έχει δυσκολία στις πτήσεις του....

Οπωςσδήποτε μάθε τι έγινε με την ουρά, όταν έχεις ένα πουλάκι πρέπει να ξέρεις το ιστορικό του...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

οκ..θα πάω να ρωτήσω....!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λοιπόν πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι επειδή είναι μικρό δεν έχει....επίσης μου είπαν ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα βγει...!!!!!

----------


## moutro

επειδή είναι μικρό δεν έχει??????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????

δημήτρη, νομίζω δεν έψαξες αρκετά πριν το πάρεις το πουλάκι και έπεσες σε.... μην σχολιάσω!!!!!

 φυσικά και έπρεπε να έχει ουρά!!!!!!!!!!!!!! όσο μεγαλώνει το φτέρωμα μεγαλώνει και η ουρά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aαφού έχει βγάλει φτέρωμα θα έχει βγάλει και ουρα......

----------


## DimitrisPas13

δεν ξέρω...πάντως φαίνετε περισσότερο φοβισμένο παρά άγριο...ίσως φταίει η αλλαγή...θέλω άλλη μια βοήθεια...πριν 1-2 χρόνια έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο νόμος για κλουβιά στο μπαλκόνι...από τότε δεν το ξαναβρήκα..και αφού θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί  για το κοκατιλ μεγάλο θα ήθελα να με βοηθίσετε να βρω τον νόμο...καθώς λέει ότι το κλουβί δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από κάποιες διαστάσεις αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πόσο...please helpppppppp...!!!!

----------


## moutro

> δεν ξέρω...πάντως φαίνετε περισσότερο φοβισμένο παρά άγριο...ίσως φταίει η αλλαγή...


Όταν λεμε άγριο, αυτό εννοούμε, να φοβαται πολύ, να μην κάθεται στο χέρι να μην κάθεται για χάδια και να δαγκώνει που και που... σίγουρα η αλλάγη παίζει ρόλο, αλλά και αυτό θα έπρεπε να το έχεις ρωτήσει, εαν το πουλακι μεγαλωσε αποκλειστικα απο τους γονεις του κα τι ανθρωπινη παρέμβαση υπήρχε... Δεν πήρες αρκετές πληροφορίες πριν το αποκτήσεις και δεν βοηθάει αυτό καθόλου...

Για το νόμο δεν ξερω  θα σε βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λοιπόν ρώτησα όταν το πηρα για να μην λέτε...1)μετά τις 20 μέρες ζωής άρχισε να ταίζετε από ανθρώπινο χέρι γιατί δεν το τάιζε η μάνα του...2)στο πετ σοπ που το έπιασα ήταν μια χαρα...καθόταν να το χαιδέψω και το τάισα στο χέρι λίγους ηλιόσπορους...3)ήμουν μπροστά όταν το έπιασε για να μου το δώσει...δεν αντιστάθηκε καθόλου....λοιπόν τι λέτε;...εμένα για φοβισμένο μου φαίνετε...

----------


## akoylini

> λοιπόν πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι επειδή είναι μικρό δεν έχει....επίσης μου είπαν ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα βγει...!!!!!


οκ αφου σου ειπαν ετσι,τα αλλα ηταν και αυτα ετσι?
επισης μετα το καλοκαιρι αν βγαλει ουρα εγω θα παω στρατιωτης καθως την πρωτη του πτερορια θα την περασει σε 8 μηνες περιπου.
οποτε τσιμπα τον μικρουλη,τον πας πισω και περνεις αλλον η τα λεφτα σου.αλλο το να παρω ενα πουλι σε κακη κατασταση για να το βοηθησω και αλλο να νομιζουν πως με πιασαν κοτσο.αν θες δωσε  μου το τηλ  με προσωπικο μηνυμα να τους παρω εγω να τα πουν και σε μενα.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

δεν καταλαβαίνω...και τι έγινε αν έχει κομμένη ουρά;(το ξέρω ότι δεν αρέσει στο πτηνό αλλά...αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πήγαν τσάμπα τα λεφτά(δεν χάνει την αξία του)....πήρα μια ζωούλα στην ιδιοκτησία μου...δεν μπρώ να την εγκαταλείψω έτσι απλά....τώρα θα το κρατήσω και θα το μάθω να κάθετε στο χέρι μου...να του κάνω και να μου κάνει παρέα...!!!

----------


## akoylini

> δεν καταλαβαίνω...και τι έγινε αν έχει κομμένη ουρά;(το ξέρω ότι δεν αρέσει στο πτηνό αλλά...αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πήγαν τσάμπα τα λεφτά(δεν χάνει την αξία του)....πήρα μια ζωούλα στην ιδιοκτησία μου...δεν μπρώ να την εγκαταλείψω έτσι απλά....τώρα θα το κρατήσω και θα το μάθω να κάθετε στο χέρι μου...να του κάνω και να μου κάνει παρέα...!!!


δεν καταλαβες το υφος μου,τα λεφτα σου φυσικα κ δεν πηγαν τσαμπα,αλλα δεν μπορει να λεει ο καθενας πως ετσι ηταν η ουρα του κτλπ κτλπ.
σχετικα με το πουλακι τωρα,δεν ειναι μονο πως δεν του αρεσει,αλλα θα εχει προβλημα με τις πτησεις του μεχρι να βγαλει την ουρα του,σε 7-8 μηνες δηλαδη,εκτος αν του την εχουν ξεριζωσει,το θα βγει η ουρα του γρηγορα,αν την εχουν ξεριζωσει,δεν θελω να σου περιγραψω τι πονο κ τι σοκ εχει το πουλακι.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πως θα δω εάν του την έχουν ξεριζώσει;

----------


## akoylini

μπορεις να βγαλεις το πουλακι μια φωτο κατω απο την ουρα του?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μισό θα προσπαθήσω γιατί δαγκώνει πολύ δυνατά....

----------


## akoylini

αυτη εδω ειναι μια σπαζμενη ουρα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :sad: ...μισό ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες...!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13



----------


## akoylini

απο την 2η φωτο χωρις ναμαι σιγουρος μαλον ειναι ξεριζομενη.αν ναι τοτε συντομα θα αρχισει να βγαζει αλλη.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πότε θα έρθει στα ίσια της η ουρά...;

----------


## mariakappa

αυτο δεν μπορει να στο πει με ακριβεια κανεις.κι εγω συμφωνω με τον ακη.ξεριζωμενη φαινεται.ελπιζω να μην την εχουν βγαλει επιτηδες για να φαινεται μικρο.το εχουμε δει και αυτο!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

αφού φαίνετε μικρό...

----------


## akoylini

> αυτο δεν μπορει να στο πει με ακριβεια κανεις.κι εγω συμφωνω με τον ακη.ξεριζωμενη φαινεται.ελπιζω να μην την εχουν βγαλει επιτηδες για να φαινεται μικρο.το εχουμε δει και αυτο!


χμ δεν τοχα σκεφτει αυτο,το πουλακι δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι ε?
1.5 μηνων και σε δαγκωνει δυνατα?πονας δηλαδη?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πονάει πολύ λίγες φορές....δηλαδή όταν προσπαθεί να κρατηθεί για να μην πέσει από το χέρι...επίσης επειδή έχει μυτερό ράμφος πονάει όση δύναμη και να βάλει...αλλά εγώ όταν πονάω(πολύ λίγες φορές) δεν φωνάζω γιατί έτσι θα τον τρομοκρατήσω προσπαθώ να του αποσπάσω την προσοχή για να αφήσει το χέρι μου....κατα τα άλλα είναι πλύ ίσυχο ούτε καν κράζει μόνο όταν ακούει συζητήσεις με μεγάλη ένταση...!!!!επίσης κάτι άλλο που πρόσεξα όταν πλησιάζω το κεφάλι μου στο κλουβί(το έχω στο ύψος των ματιών μου) κάνει σαν να με φυσάει άμα δεν απομακρυνθείς δεν σταματάει....το κάνει περίπου ανά 15-20 δευτερόλεπτα....μόλις απομακρυνθώ αφοσιώνετε στο νερό και στο φαί.....!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Αυτο που κανει σα να ξεφυσαει ειναι γιατι δεν θελει να τον πλησιαζεις.Ουσιαστικα γινεται επιθετικος εκεινη την ωρα και προσπαθει να σε φοβισει για να μην τον πειραξεις.
Κλασσικη κινηση ματ των κοκατιλ  :: 
Αστον να σε μαθει πρωτα.

----------


## moutro

Εμένα ακομα κάτι δεν μου κολλάει... στο μαγαζι όπου πιθανοτατα είχε υποστει και κακοποίηση απόλυτα ήμερο ακομα και σε ξένα χέρια και τώρα στο σπίτι επιθετικο.... Ακρα αντίθετα δλδ... 
Οκ, η αλλαγή χώρου παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, αλλά.... ειναι σαν άλλο πουλι..... τι να πω.... πολύ παράξενο μου φαίνεται...

----------

